# Hollow Foam Buildings?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know anything about buildings like this that I got on the Facebook G Scale swap page? I repainted it and sealed it good for outside. It is about 1/32nd scale which is great for me.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not familiar with those buildings. However all my buildings are built with 1/2 inch extruded foam insulation board. I have an article about building with foam in the upcoming issue of Garden Railways. The foam stands up very well as long as it is protected from direct sun by using various sidings or a good coat of paint.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They just have more detail than I usually want to do, getting lazy in my old age. I guess SanVal had them, but they are closed.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I got three of these (all different) from a train show vendor. He wasn't sure who makes them, but looks like they're made from expanding foam in a mold. I have them up against a block wall on my layout. If anyone knows who makes them, let me know.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat Mike, would like to find those.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale are they? They look great for filling in background.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

placitassteam said:


> What scale are they? They look great for filling in background.


If you're asking me, they work with my 1:24 to 1:29 trains, vehicles, and people. But then again, I'm not a scale Nazi, or rivet counter, LOL


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

They were made by "Mountains in Minutes." I bought both the industrial and commercial structures from SanVal (~1999) and they can be glued together to form one larger structure. They are ~1:32 scale.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

toddalin said:


> They were made by "Mountains in Minutes." I bought both the industrial and commercial structures from SanVal (~1999) and they can be glued together to form one larger structure. They are ~1:32 scale.


Thanks Todd, I'm guessing they aren't available anymore?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Occasionally show up on ebay.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I would love to try casting some 1/20 scale ones in concrete. I have a composite of photos that I took in Lake City CO that I use to fill space along the fence behind my Dolores station. The would really look great in 3D.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

placitassteam said:


> I would love to try casting some 1/20 scale ones in concrete. I have a composite of photos that I took in Lake City CO that I use to fill space along the fence behind my Dolores station. The would really look great in 3D.





I cast my buildings in CementAll.










It's a low shrinkage formula and they have an additive that helps Fluidity for casting ...










I use stucco tints to pre-color the cement dry with a dry wall mud mixing attachment in my drill (I have a 1/2" drill for extra torque). I premix in a 5 gallon bucket.
It's available in smaller boxes and 80# bags at the Home Despot...


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back there was a post about QickCrete moldable concrete that sounded interesting. A friend of mine and I plan to give it a try. Supposed to work for casting and for molding like clay.


----------

